# Long Hair and Head Gear (x-post)



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Ladies,

Please check out my poll and other questions regarding long hair and head gear.
I posted in General for more exposure. I know there are guys with ponytails out there.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=122289

Thanks for your input,
~eddy


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My hair is shoulder length. I just put it behind my ears.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

My hair was quite long for many of my riding years, and I always wore a ponytail that was tied just below the helmet.

Wearing it loose meant that on a windy ride, or a ride with lots of fast downhills, it could tie itself into a knot or blow in my face or otherwise be annoying. I never was a "pig tail" girl... that's just a little too "little girl" aesthetically for my taste.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

JayTee said:


> My hair was quite long for many of my riding years, and I always wore a ponytail that was tied just below the helmet.
> 
> Wearing it loose meant that on a windy ride, or a ride with lots of fast downhills, it could tie itself into a knot or blow in my face or otherwise be annoying. I never was a "pig tail" girl... that's just a little too "little girl" aesthetically for my taste.


My hair gets knotted and gnarled even when I put it in a ponytail. I don't have the patience to braid it very often, as it is quite long. I suppose it is my choice: spend the time before the ride to braid it, or spend the time after to untangle it. I ain't shaving it!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

My hair comes to about mid-back. I french braid it before riding. If I'm in a major hurry I only braid it from the base of my neck down and put on a bandana to control fly-aways.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine's an inch or two long- I cut it off from shoulder length because it was too much to fuss with when I ride


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2007)

I generally just do a single side braid if in a hurry, otherwise I french-braid.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> Mine's an inch or two long- I cut it off from shoulder length because it was too much to fuss with when I ride


Let's see. : )


----------

